# PC Stromausfall bei diversen Spielen (L4D2, ArmA2, Assassinscreed 4, Warthunder,etc)



## Paddman (19. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Community

Als ich mir vor 2 Wochen nur so aus langeweile MW3 gekauft habe stürzte mir mein Pc etwa nach einer halben Stunde Spielzeit ab. Bei dem Absturz kommt es zu keinem Hanger, Bluescreen oder so, lediglich der Strom ist für eine kurze Zeitspanne von etwa 5 Sekunden weg. Nach benannter Zeit startet dieser aber wieder von selbst.

Als ich mich dan mit anderen Spielen beschäftigte passierte mir dort allerdings das gleiche! So zum beispiel bei L4D2 oder Arma2 welches ja nicht gerade die Hardwareschluker schlecht hin sind.

Bei anderen Spielen wie Rfactor, Assetto Corsa, Bf3, Bf4, Wreckfest besteht allerdings kein Problem, weshalb ich zu der Annahme komme das ich nicht etwa zu wenig Leistung hätte da alle Spiele ja vorher einwandfrei liefen .

Ich würde mich für jede Hilfe freuen 

Lg PADD


----------



## mmayr (19. Oktober 2014)

Bitte Hardware auflisten.
Tippe aufs NT oder auf Hitzeprobleme.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Oktober 2014)

Jo, Netzteile sind für solcherlei Späßchen öfters verantwortlich.


----------



## Paddman (19. Oktober 2014)

Graka: Asus GTX 570 DCII 

Prozessor: intel i7 2600

Netzteil: Corsair HX750 

RAM: Corsair DDR3 1600MHz 8GB


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (19. Oktober 2014)

Paddman schrieb:


> Graka: Asus GTX 570 DCII
> 
> Prozessor: intel i7 2600
> 
> ...



Scheint nicht das Netzteil zu sein, außer es ist kaputt.


----------



## Paddman (19. Oktober 2014)

Hab eher auf Netzteil getippt aber wiso hab ich dieses Problem dann nicht auch bei BF4 oder Rfactor 2 welche ja beide deutlich mehr Leistung als ein L4D2 benötigen?


----------



## Adi1 (19. Oktober 2014)

Wie lange hast Du das NT schon?


----------



## Paddman (19. Oktober 2014)

Hehehe das ist jetzt schon gute 3 jahre her  xD 

Will meinen PC auch in ein paar monaten aufrüsten aber ein weilchen sollte ich so noch durchhalten


----------



## Adi1 (19. Oktober 2014)

Hast Du die Temps von CPU/GPU unter Last einmal gecheckt?


----------



## Paddman (19. Oktober 2014)

Cpu liegt so bei 50 kann aber auch schonmal uf 80 gehen. Gpu muss ich noch genau anschauen aber sollte auch nich zu warm werden


----------



## Adi1 (19. Oktober 2014)

Schaue doch bitte noch mal nach.


----------



## Paddman (19. Oktober 2014)

So jetz hab ich ne runde BF2 Forgotten Hope gespielt und prommt stürzte er wueder ab!

Jetzt spiel ich wider und hab ein auge auf die temps

Diese bewegen sich immer auf 50-54 °C rum


----------



## Paddman (20. Oktober 2014)

Da temps anscheinend kein problem war und ich keine überlastung feststellen konnte hab ich jetzt denn pc neu aufgesetzt. 

Werde natürlich das ergebniss reinposten

Wenns immer noch nicht geht wirds woll das netzteil sein


----------



## Adi1 (20. Oktober 2014)

Paddman schrieb:


> Wenns immer noch nicht geht wirds woll das netzteil sein



 Das ist sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Paddman (23. Oktober 2014)

Jop es ist leider das netzteil =(

Dann heisst es jetz ein weilchen durchhalten und dann eine neue kiste zusammenbauen xD

Und Project Cars, GTAV,AC5, und Farcry4 können kommen


----------



## bofferbrauer (23. Oktober 2014)

Wieso gleich ne ganz neue Kiste bauen? Netzteil austauschen dürfte doch reichen oder?


----------

